

How Was Your Credit Card Stolen? - Alupis
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/01/how-was-your-credit-card-stolen/

======
PhantomGremlin
Chip-and-PIN would help enormously, if implemented correctly. I've seen
several complaints about implementation. But the USA will probably wind up
with just chip-and-signature instead.

Of course (here I'm pulling numbers out of the air) losses due to deadbeats
defaulting on their credit card bills are probably 100x as high as from
identity theft and credit card theft.

